# Ewe pushing her new lambs around



## Nardalyn (Apr 23, 2013)

My ewe delivered a pair of lambs this afternoon (without my help...).  I've put her in a jug and I've seen both lambs nurse. But she is being very pushy with them. Butting them so they fall over, but I know she could send them flying if she wanted to.  Is this within the realm of normal? Should I do anything?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Does she do this right as they are about to nurse? Or as they're nursing?

If she's not letting them nurse, she butts them away before they can, they she's rejecting them and you need to tie mom up and force them to nurse and force her to accept them.

If she's letting them nurse, but then goes to butt them away, check their teeth. They could be sharp. Check the ewe's teats and udder for signs of injury or soreness.


----------



## Nardalyn (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, Sheepgirl.  This ewe seemed agitated with three people around and so I left her to herself while I studied up on what to do.  When I went back, I was going to tie her to the wall and force feed the little ones.  I put some hay down for her (she had some in the hay bag, but apparently it's not easy to get).  While she ate, I saw the babies successfully nurse and she did not push them away. When I checked about two hours, everyone is at peace.  She's nuzzling and talking to them, they're sleeping with round tummies.


----------

